# Cat hasnt come home :(



## highlandponygirl (13 June 2013)

I let my older cat, Inca, and my other cat out yesterday evening and she hasnt come back yet. I know that isnt really a long time but she is quite timid and tends not to venture far. 

Ive been for a walk around my street calling her to see if she came, as she always comes running when I shout on her.

Im probably being daft but starting to worry a little :*-(


----------



## Emilieu (13 June 2013)

I know this feeling. If she isn't back by tonight then try calling after midnight when it is much quieter; that way you will be able to hear if she calls back - she might be shut in a shed or something or have had a fright and not feel confident about coming out while the world is busy. You could also try emptying her litter tray / the contents of your hoover around the front door to help her sniff her way home if she has gotten disorientated for whatever reason. Try not to panic - if she isn't home by tomorrow there are loads of things you can put into action. It is approaching the two year anniversary of the day my cat returned after five weeks away and it was awful when he was gone so i really do sympathise! 

If you are worrying in particular about roads you can call the council to see if any RTAs have been picked up. I know it is horrible - I called everyday while Jazz was gone and i hated making the call but always felt better once i'd been told they hadn't found him. 

Hope she comes wandering in soon with a swagger and a smirk at how much she has worried her human xx


----------



## suestowford (13 June 2013)

This happened to a neighbour - her cat was missing all weekend - but he was found in someone's car! He'd sneaked in and the owner had shut the door without realising he was in there. Have also heard of this happening with sheds so it might be worth asking your neighbours if you can look in their sheds.


----------



## highlandponygirl (13 June 2013)

Thank you for the replies. Will ask my neighbours to check their sheds and to keep an eye out when they get in from work and i'll leave the litter tray out tonight if she isnt back later too. I might go round the street again in a while.

It's the not knowing that gets to you.


----------



## fallenangel123 (13 June 2013)

I was told to hang my clothes on the line without washing them as the familiar smell would give them the direction home. Similar to the litter tray theory.
  I hope she's back soon, the worry is awful.


----------



## pines of rome (13 June 2013)

Hope she comes back soon, they are such a worry when they do this!


----------



## highlandponygirl (13 June 2013)

The clothes one sounds like a good idea, will try that too. Ive just been for another walk around  the neighbouring streets but no sign. 

I'll call my mum later to check if she turns up at hers. I moved to a new house about half a mile away last year. Ive only started letting them out over night the last few weeks with the weather being nice.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (13 June 2013)

Hope you find her soon OP. x


----------



## Victoria25 (13 June 2013)

Any news yet? 
I remember when my cat was a kitten and the feeling of not knowing where they are is awful ... hope you find him 
I did hear of one kitty that had gotten into a car engine - it was missing for days and it was only when something went wrong on her car (the cat had done something) , she took it to the garage and they found it!!!


----------



## rubysmum (13 June 2013)

Awesome Ethel - she of born in a box in the garden fame - vanished for several days a couple of months ago, we were frantic, searched everywhere - leafleted about 300 hundred houses in the neighbourhood and offered cash incentives to the local gangster boys [ i live in quite rough area] to go look for her.
She rolled in, none the worse for wear but very, very hungry after 3 days.
Really hope yours turn up soon


----------



## Twinkley Lights (13 June 2013)

The advice given so far is really good I so hope she comes home soon.  Hopefully she is at one of her other homes, I'm convinced from cctv footage that I feed at least 4 cats with the Royal Canin I put out for Jasmine our yard cat.


----------



## mulledwhine (13 June 2013)

Hope she comes home soon 

We had a cat that went missing every year for a month !!!!

We went spare the first year, we thought for sure he would never come back 

He turned up the first week of September, fat warm and happy !!!

Turns out he was giving the poor old me face to the local camp site 

He carried on doing it till he was 22 

I really hope yours comes back ok


----------



## highlandponygirl (14 June 2013)

Guess whos just walked in? What time do you call this???

Iv been tossing and turning all night with worry. Got up to get a drink and there she was waiting at the door, yelping to get in.

Phew i can try get some sleep now, work in an hour 1/2.


----------



## Archangel (14 June 2013)

Oh what a relief.  Probably been out on a baby bunny bender


----------



## Victoria25 (14 June 2013)

Brill news  naughty kitty x


----------



## Emilieu (14 June 2013)

Oh i'm delighted!!!!

Bet she was furious you weren't there to greet her immediately... 'How dare you go to sleep human - i left you on door watch to see to my every need when i returned!!'


----------



## highlandponygirl (14 June 2013)

Cant wait to get home to see her, she was sound asleep on my bed when i left for work this morning.

Im going to give her the Elmyra Duff treatment


----------



## pines of rome (14 June 2013)

So happy for you, if only she had one of those cameras on her, you would have known what she had been up too!


----------



## highlandponygirl (14 June 2013)

I seen that programme about cats adventures advertised on the telly , might have to catch up on it. Looked really fascinating.


----------



## mommybear (14 June 2013)

Put butter on her feet next time lolol


----------



## meandmyself (14 June 2013)

Glad your cat came back... but why let her out to wander in the first place?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 June 2013)

mommybear said:



			Put butter on her feet next time lolol 

Click to expand...

It works.  I have a Thelwell cat book that has a cartoon about buttering your cats paws, so in a slightly mad moment I decided to try it. So I carefully put a thin smear of butter all over the brown cat's paws. He very carefully licked it off and then demanded more butter and he wasn't giving up until he got it! 

I'm so glad that your cat came home.


----------



## 3Beasties (16 June 2013)

Glad she came back, they do like to worry us!



meandmyself said:



			Glad your cat came back... but why let her out to wander in the first place? 

Click to expand...

Why wouldn't you let her out? All our cats come in/go out as they please, we wouldn't own cats if it had to be any other way!


----------



## Mrs B (16 June 2013)

meandmyself said:



			Glad your cat came back... but why let her out to wander in the first place? 

Click to expand...

Because a cat is only semi domesticated. It's also semi wild.

Because the very thing about looking after a cat is that you recognise this and you know you don't really 'own' it. It stays with you out of choice. 

Because as a semi wild creature, you owe it (if at all possible) to be able to feel the wind in its fur, the soil under its paws and the sun on its back.

Because a cat does't fear or know the nature of its death: just the quality of its life up to that point.

And if the reason you don't let it out to be its true self are to 'keep it safe', ask yourself this: are you keeping it safe for its own sake, or for yours?


----------



## Buds_mum (16 June 2013)

Mrs b having just gone through the heartbreak of loosing my beloved cat to a hit and run I can honestly your say your post has choked me up.

It is so true, my girl died instantly and in her short life she was utterly at bliss, she never pined to be out and she could go wherever she wished.

Her sister is also an inside/outside cat, I have just been watching her monkey swing through the trees before settling on her favourite fence to watch the world go by.

I could never confine a cat to the pitiful world of a house. It is not what they live for.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (16 June 2013)

OP so glad your cat returned safe and sound


----------



## Mrs B (16 June 2013)

Buds_mum said:



			Mrs b having just gone through the heartbreak of loosing my beloved cat to a hit and run I can honestly your say your post has choked me up.

It is so true, my girl died instantly and in her short life she was utterly at bliss, she never pined to be out and she could go wherever she wished.

Her sister is also an inside/outside cat, I have just been watching her monkey swing through the trees before settling on her favourite fence to watch the world go by.

I could never confine a cat to the pitiful world of a house. It is not what they live for.
		
Click to expand...

Huge hugs to you and I'm so sorry you lost her in such a way.

BUT she knew nothing except a good life until that point and honestly, what more can you do for them? 

I lost one like that and wouldn't change anything about the way he lived, even with hindsight.


----------

